# كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!



## kajo (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*كلمات رقيقة ومعانيها ارق واحلى؟


الحياة : سفينه تحتاج الى قبطان ماهر 

الحب :اجمل شعور يعتبره الانسان 

الحلم والخيال : اسهل ما يمكن على الانسان ان يفعله 

الفشل : فيروس يقتحم الكيان البشري ويحطمه اذا لم يكن مسلحا بالمرضاد وهي الثقه 

بالنفس 

الاحباط : يفتك بالروح ليحيلها الى ميته 

الامل : شعله تشعل القلب توهجا 

الغضب : نار تلتهم الاعضاء التهابا بالتغدو المسيطر على النفس 

الكراهيه : يبدو المشاعر الصادقه من القلب ليثقله بالبغضاء 

الصداقة : علاقه عندما تندمج تكون جسدان في روح واحده وقلب واحد 

القلب : مصدر يضخ كل المشاعر المختلفة في الانسان 

العقل : معجزة الانسان يصنها بتوسع مداركه 

الحنان : يشد من عضد الانسان ويمنحه القوة 

الصراحه : تقرب المسافات وتوضح المبهم 

الحقيقة : واقع يجب مجابهته والوقوف عنده 

الكذب : حبل قصير يتلاق به الضعيف 

الصدق : مسلك يعبره القوي 

الكسل : معول يحطم الطموح ويكسر الارادة 

الذكريات : كا مابقي للانسان من الماضي 

الجهل : راس كل مذله 

العلم : بستان يغنيك عن الحاجه 

الخيانه : علقم يبقى في العلقوم مهما طالت السنين​*


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*


_*الصراحه : تقرب المسافات وتوضح المبهم*_ 
_*ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع*_
_*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*_​


----------



## kajo (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> _*الصراحه : تقرب المسافات وتوضح المبهم*_
> _*ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع*_
> _*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*_​



شكرا شكرا  على مشاركتك الجميله دى


----------



## بنت الفادى (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



kajo قال:


> *كلمات رقيقة ومعانيها ارق واحلى؟
> 
> الخيانه : علقم يبقى في العلقوم مهما طالت السنين​*




فعلا منقدرش ننساها مهما طالت السنين بس لازم نتعلم منها
شكرا للموضوع الحلو دا​


----------



## kajo (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> فعلا منقدرش ننساها مهما طالت السنين بس لازم نتعلم منها
> شكرا للموضوع الحلو دا​





شكرا بنت الفادى على مرورك

ومشاركتك الجميله والرقيقه دى


----------



## Coptic Princess (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*الكذب : حبل قصير يتلاق به الضعيف 
*
*كلام جميل ورائع الرب يبارك حياتك*

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

الحب :اجمل شعور يعتبره الانسان 
الحلم والخيال : اسهل ما يمكن على الانسان انا
لحنان : يشد من عضد الانسان ويمنحه القوة يفعله 
الخيانه : علقم يبقى في العلقوم مهما طالت السنين
كلمات حلوة جدا
​


----------



## K A T Y (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



kajo قال:


> *الحب :اجمل شعور يعتبره الانسان *
> ​



_*فعلا كلام جميل قوي *_

_*ميرسي يا كاجو*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو دة
فعلا كلمات تظهر معناها ببساطة
ميرسى ياكاجو​


----------



## †السريانيه† (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

الصدق : مسلك يعبره القوي 
......
الامل : شعله تشعل القلب توهجا 
موضوع وكلمات رائعه بجد  
ربنا يباركك على تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## *malk (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

الحب :اجمل شعور يعتبره الانسان 

شكرا على الموضوع 

جميل جدا

ربنا معاك


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> *الكذب : حبل قصير يتلاق به الضعيف
> *
> *كلام جميل ورائع الرب يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*​




شكرا كوبتك برنسس على مرورك الجميل ده

ومشاركتك الرقيقه دى


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الحب :اجمل شعور يعتبره الانسان
> الحلم والخيال : اسهل ما يمكن على الانسان انا
> لحنان : يشد من عضد الانسان ويمنحه القوة يفعله
> الخيانه : علقم يبقى في العلقوم مهما طالت السنين
> ...



*شكرا مرمر على مرورك الجميل ده
والمشااركه الهايله دى​*


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



K A T Y قال:


> _*فعلا كلام جميل قوي *_
> 
> _*ميرسي يا كاجو*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_[/CENTER]



*شكرا كاتى على مرورك الجميل ده

وتنويرك موضوعى

شكراااااااا*​


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

بصراحة موضوع جميل وكلمات اجمل واجمل 
بس مفيس احسن من حب الله 



-------------------------------------------
++ ميرا بنت ماما العدرا ++  :174xe:


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



mrmr120 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو دة
> فعلا كلمات تظهر معناها ببساطة
> ميرسى ياكاجو​




شكرا مرمر على تنويرك موضوعى

شكرا


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



†السريانيه† قال:


> الصدق : مسلك يعبره القوي
> ......
> الامل : شعله تشعل القلب توهجا
> موضوع وكلمات رائعه بجد
> ...





شكرا سريانيه على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



keky قال:


> الحب :اجمل شعور يعتبره الانسان
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*شكرا كوكى على مرورك الرقيق ده 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



بنت ماما العدرا قال:


> بصراحة موضوع جميل وكلمات اجمل واجمل
> بس مفيس احسن من حب الله
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا ميرا على مرورك الجميل ده​*


----------



## meri (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

موصوع حلو قوى 
يا كاجو
تسلم ايدك


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



meri قال:


> موصوع حلو قوى
> يا كاجو
> تسلم ايدك




شكرا ميرى 

على مشاركتك الرقيق دى


----------



## sosana (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*




> الذكريات : كا مابقي للانسان من الماضي



رائعة يا كاجو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



sosana قال:


> رائعة يا كاجو
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا سوسنا على المرور والمشاركه الجميله والرقيقه دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

الخيانه علقم يبقى فى العلقوم مهما طالت السنين ........فعلا .......ميرسى يا كاجو وربنا يباركك .


----------



## tina_tina (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

الحلم والخيال : اسهل ما يمكن على الانسان ان يفعله 
فعلا كلام مظبوط 100%
اسهل شئ دلوقتى انك تحلم
مش مهم بقى سواء الحلم يتحقق او لاء
بس مهم انك تحلم
يعنى هتبقى ولا فى الحقيقة ولا فى الخيال
ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الخيانه علقم يبقى فى العلقوم مهما طالت السنين ........فعلا .......ميرسى يا كاجو وربنا يباركك .




شكرا دوناعلى مورك الجميل والرقيق ده


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



tina_tina قال:


> الحلم والخيال : اسهل ما يمكن على الانسان ان يفعله
> فعلا كلام مظبوط 100%
> اسهل شئ دلوقتى انك تحلم
> مش مهم بقى سواء الحلم يتحقق او لاء
> ...



شكرا تينا على مشاركتك الرقيقه  دى مورورك الجميل ده


----------



## العجايبي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

القلب : مصدر يضخ كل المشاعر المختلفة في الانسان 

العقل : معجزة الانسان يصنها بتوسع مداركه 

الحنان : يشد من عضد الانسان ويمنحه القوة 

الصراحه : تقرب المسافات وتوضح المبهم 

_*الحقيقة : واقع يجب مجابهته والوقوف عنده 

الكذب : حبل قصير يتلاق به الضعيف 

الصدق : مسلك يعبره القوي 
موضوع الكثر من رائع*_


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



العجايبي قال:


> القلب : مصدر يضخ كل المشاعر المختلفة في الانسان
> 
> العقل : معجزة الانسان يصنها بتوسع مداركه
> 
> ...




شكرا عجايبى على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

كلماتجميلة اوى


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> كلماتجميلة اوى




شكرا ماريان على مشاركتك الرقيقه دى


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

ايه يا كاجو المواضيع الجميلة دى تحفة بجد يا حلوانى


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*

شكراااااا علي الموضع الجامدة دة


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> ايه يا كاجو المواضيع الجميلة دى تحفة بجد يا حلوانى



ماشى يا سندس على مرروك الجميل والرقيق ده

شكرا يا حلوانيه


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمات رقيقه جدااااا ومعانيها ارق !!!!!!!!!*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> شكراااااا علي الموضع الجامدة دة




ميرسى ماريان على المرور الجميل ده والمشاركه الرقيقه دى


----------

